# Arenas to Orlando?



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Link*



> It’s widely assumed that Gilbert Arenas will never play another game for the Washington Wizards, even if no one seems quite sure yet how soon or by what means Arenas and the Wiz will ultimately part ways.
> 
> So it’s also natural to start wondering which teams out there might be interested in Arenas when the 28-year-old is finished meeting all the sentencing requirements stemming from his felony gun-possession charge and receives his eventual clearance to return to work from NBA commissioner David Stern.
> 
> ...


As long as its for Meer lol


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

No. No. No no no no no no no no no no.

I don't care if we're only giving up a 2nd round pick.

Just watch. I guarantee you within two years Gilbert Arenas will have reached Steve Francis cancer status, if he hasn't already.

Let's just stick with the roster we have, and add a vet or two through free agency if need be.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I had already half written a post asking if it was worthwhile for Orlando to make that swap, but deleted it because I couldn't convince myself one way or another. 

But Arenas is not going to get near Steve Francis level, that's a huge exaggeration. The dude is still talented. He's not a top 10, top 15, or even top 25 player IMO at this point but that doesn't mean he still can't be a valuable asset to teams. He fits the general style of the Magic, I would say he'd be an upgrade over Meer, but with his awful contract it's 100% not worth it.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

if we can get rid off Rashard, then yes.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Jameer and Rashard for Jamison and Arenas (with fillers if necessary).


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's an interesting one. You're going to have to believe that this is a one-off Arenas thing, but with his ****ting in shoes, along with other over-the-top pranks, what can you believe? I have the feeling, a huge incident like this could completely tone him down, but I don't know.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Gil is quirkyis goofy. Hes not a bad person just made a dumb decidsion. Gil and Howard together possible championship. I say go for it . As a Wizards fan watching him over several years (when healthy, and hes healthy now), dude can flat out play.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

There's no way the Magic make a move until Arenas is able to take the court again, and I can't imagine they'd trade for him, meaning he'd either have to have his contract voided(highly unlikely) or agree to a significantly reduced buyout(equally unlikely) and sign as a free agent. However, it doesn't make much sense to me that the Wiz would pay him eight figures a year(even with a buyout) to play for the best team in their own division, so I feel like we just won't see Arenas on an NBA court for another three years, if ever. He's the new Starbury.........Starenas?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The only way Arenas end up in Orlando is if the Wizard's void his contract and he signs ala Michael Vick.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Arenas isn't likely to play this season and he's probably going to be serving a jail sentence of some length during the playoffs. So there's little chance that any playoff team trades for him this season. Hard to see how anyone would give up anything under the circumstances.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> MrMichaelLee
> 
> Ernie Grunfeld may have said, "We're not phasing out Gilbert," but his photographs are no longer in the press room.


He's out


----------

